# Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern



## Graf_Kaktus (20. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe einen anka (GfK Ruderboot Bj.70er Jahre).

Als ich im vergangenen Winter das Boot aus dem Wasser holte sind mir merkwürdige, kleine löcher aufgefallen (siehefotos). Die Löcher sind im Durchschnitt ca. 5mm groß.
Jetzt wo die Temperaturen steigen und die fische aus der müritz rufen, bin ich natürlich heiß aufs angeln. Doch ich zerbreche mir den Kopf über den Zustand des Bootes und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Was kann man da am besten machen? Wie kann ich sie schließen? Oder doch einfach so lassen?


Bin über jede Antwort dankbar.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Bodensee89 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Waren das evtl. Osmosebläschen ?


----------



## Graf_Kaktus (20. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Keine Ahnung. Ich weiß auch nicht wie lange diese Löcher schon vorhanden sind. Mir ist es nur dieses Jahr aufgefallen, da wir das Boot aus dem Bootsschuppen geholt haben, weil wir den Bootsschuppen saniert haben. Vielleicht sind sie ja schon seit den 70ern....... Bin zur zeit nur ratlos ob das so bleiben kann oder nicht?


----------



## Graf_Kaktus (20. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Auffällig ist auch dass diese lösche (fast) nur am Bug vorhanden sind. Hier ein weiteres Foto


----------



## gründler (20. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Moin

Wie Du siehst sieht man da schon Gewebe,das nicht förderlich was feuchtigkeit und co. betrifft.

Du besorgst dir Glasfaserspachtel/Epoxyspachtel (Baumarkt ATU etc. ) schleifst ringsrum alles grob an,lässt das boot am besten vorher 3 tage voll in der prallen Sonne liegen (falls restfeuchte in ne Löcher sitzt) bevor Du es spachtelst.

Dann spachtelst Du die löcher alle zu und lässt das trocknen,geht recht schnell 1-3Std.schleifst dann alles wieder schön glatt und streichst das gespachtelte mit 2 K Lack über. 

Fertig!


Ps: Nach Osmose sieht mir das eher nicht aus,eher nach beschädigungen von aussen durch Steine etc. 
|wavey:


----------



## zokker (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Sind die Löcher am Unterboden oder am Freibord?


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

ich bin da zwar auch kein richtiger Profi |bigeyes aber für mich siehts es so aus als wenn da osmose drin war und im winter kaputt  sprich aufgefrohren ist |uhoh:

auf jeden Fall gehört der ganze Rumf total saniert


----------



## Graf_Kaktus (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten. Die Löcher befinden sich im unteren Bereich des Bootes, also normalerweise unter Wasser.


----------



## HeinzEinz (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Hat vielleicht jemand mit einer Flex (oder ähnlichem) in der nähe deines Bootes gearbeitet? Es könnten auch heisse Partikel gewesen sein die den Schaden verursacht haben.


----------



## zokker (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Könnte schon eine Art Osmose gewesen sein, aber sehr untypisch bei DDR Booten. Auf jeden Fall sieht es nicht schlimm aus, das Gewebe ist ja OK.
Ich empfehle Dir zum Zuspachteln "Watertite" von International, läst sich super verarbeiten und ist für dauerhafte Wasserbelastung geeignet. Schön verschleifen und dann Versiegelste den Unterboden mit "Light Primer 2K Epoxy" von Hempel und Du hast ewig Ruhe.
Nimm kein Harz oder Spachtel aus dem Baumarkt, das sind meist Poly Harze, Wassermoleküle krichen da durch und werfen dann irgentwann Blasen, dann war`s für die Katz und dann hast`e richtg Arbeit.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Das habe ich auch an meinem Anka. Aber nur vorne am Bug und an der hintersten Kante.  Solange wie du nicht ins Gewebe schleifst, sehe ich da keine Probleme. Ich bin damit seit Jahren rumgefahren und es hat nie irgendwelchen Ärger damit gegeben. Ich habe die Löcher erst zu gespachtelt als ich zum Ersten mal meinen Khan mit Antifauling gestrichen habe. Vorher habe da nie Was gemacht. Aber bei einem Bekannten von mir sind die genau da , wo sich bei seinem Anka Muscheln in größeren Maßstab fest gesetzt haben.


----------



## benzy (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*



zokker schrieb:


> Könnte schon eine Art Osmose gewesen sein, aber sehr untypisch bei DDR Booten. Auf jeden Fall sieht es nicht schlimm aus, das Gewebe ist ja OK.
> Ich empfehle Dir zum Zuspachteln "Watertite" von International, läst sich super verarbeiten und ist für dauerhafte Wasserbelastung geeignet. Schön verschleifen und dann Versiegelste den Unterboden mit "Light Primer 2K Epoxy" von Hempel und Du hast ewig Ruhe.
> Nimm kein Harz oder Spachtel aus dem Baumarkt, das sind meist Poly Harze, Wassermoleküle krichen da durch und werfen dann irgentwann Blasen, dann war`s für die Katz und dann hast`e richtg Arbeit.



genau wie zokker schon sagte auf jeden Fall nur Epoxy Spachtel verwenden-auf keinen Fall Polyesterspachtel aus dem Autoteilesortiment-der zieht Wasser! Ich würde sagen das in der Herstellung  Luftblasen zwischen Gelcoat und erster Fasermatte waren die mit der Zeit nach außen aufgebrochen sind. 
Ich hatte damals für meinen Trainer 2 den 2 Komponenten Spachtel von Hempel verwendet (HEMPEL Epoxy Filler 35253)-ein super Zeug! Aber schleife Löcher schräg von der Außenrand zur Mitte hin an(mit Dremel zum Beispiel) und vorher schon austrocknen lassen!


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Hallo!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Osmose! Entweder Du bist ein Sanierungsfan und leidenschaftlicher Heimwerker oder Du gehst in Zukunft lieber Angeln und kaufst Dir nen vernünftigen Kahn. Glaub mir, das ist ein nicht mehr endendes Problem, getreu dem Motto zehn Löcher zugespachtelt dreißig neue nächsten Winter. Zum Thema Sanierung gib bei Google mal Osmose Reparatur ein. Dann überlege ob der Aufwand lohnt!
Gruß Walleyehunter!


----------



## mlkzander (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Walleyehunter

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur einzig richtigen Antwort im Trööööt..........

trotzdem würde ich EINEN günstigen sanierungsversuch unternehmen


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Wenn Du keinen Bock auf Sanierung hast, verkauf das Teil an einen Bastler der Bock hat und kauf Dir ein Ruderboot das in Ordnung ist. Finanziell lohnt sie bei so einem Boot die Sanierung nicht.


----------



## zokker (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Las Dich mal nicht verrückt machen von den Experten hier.
Ich hab mal ein Hille mit Osmose gehabt und saniert deswegen weiß ich auch wie richtige Osmose aussieht und riecht.
Das was Du da hast sind nur Beschädigungen des Gelcoats, durch eingedrungene Wassermoleküle die dann mit irgendwas reagiert haben aber nicht den GFK angegriffen haben. Halt mal Deinen Riechen an die Löcher, Osmose stinkt fürchterlich nach Chemie.

Bei richtiger Osmose dringen auch Wassermoleküle ein, die dann aber über die Glasfasern in den Kunststoff gelangen. Dort reagieren sie mit hygroskopischen Salzen die im Harz gebunden sind. Die Moleküle wachsen, es entsteht eine stinkende, chemische Lösung die dann Blasen wirft. Hierbei wird nicht nur das Gelgoat geschädigt sonder auch der GFK.

Das ist bei Dir nicht der Fall. Auf den Bilder kann man gut den völlig intakten GFK sehen.

Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf, Osmose war und ist bei DDR Booten nie ein Thema gewesen.

Vor der Sanierung, wie schon vorher Gepostet wurde, das Boot aber gut trocknen lassen. Mehrere Wochen in einen trockenen Raum, oder bei schönem Wetter immer schön in die Sonne legen.


----------



## mlkzander (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

naja zumindest wissen die experten wie gelcoat geschrieben wird


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Im allgemeinen deutet man einen Essiggeruch bei frischgeöffneten Bläschen hinein- je nach Aufbau/ Zusammensetzung des Laminats kann dies aber auch ausbleiben.

Osmosebläschen sind die ersten offen sichtbaren Hinweise auf Osmose- was unter dem Gelcoat stattfindet, bleibt nicht selten bis zur großflächigen Delamination des GfK verborgen... drum findet man bei Ebay oft Boote mit Verkaufslackierung oder frischem Antifouling|uhoh:

Anhand von ein paar Aussenbildern ein völlig intaktes GfK zu attestieren halte ich für gewagt. Selbst Experten bohren erstmal mit nem Dremel schadhafte Bereiche an/auf, um sich ein Bild vom Laminataufbau zu machen.


----------



## zokker (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Kein DDR-Boot hat je mit Osmose was zu tun gehabt, bis in die heutige Zeit. Oder kennt hier jemand einen DDR-Boot Besitzer der mit Osmose Probleme hat oder hatte. 
Deshalb bin ich mir auch in diesem Fall so sicher.

Der Osten war vom internationalen Markt weitgehend abgekoppelt und hat seine eigenen Sachen erfunden.


----------



## Graf_Kaktus (21. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Danke für eure Antworten. Werde einen sanierungsversuch wagen.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Ich habe auch ein Anka.


----------



## Graf_Kaktus (24. März 2014)

*AW: Anka mit merkwürdigen löchern*

Ja mache ich. Schreibe dann in ein paar Wochen wies gelaufen ist, wenn ich ein bisschen zeit habe und dazu gekommen bin,

Bis dann


----------

